# Oooops - Sorry :)



## UE-OMJ (Jun 14, 2012)

If anyone on here was visiting East Berkshire College earlier this week and had your explore ruined by ''security'' turning up, I'm sorry 

However, it was just me doing one of my regular work day explores, I had to attend a meeting that started at 2pm so I had a small detour on the way there to the college. I did have a chuckle to myself as I walked boldly onto the premesis wearing my white short sleeved shirt, when two people who were already onsite clocked me and just legged it and jumped over the perimeter wall - I've never seen two people climb a wall so fast  They must have thought I was secca!

It made my explore nice and peaceful though. I'm going to have to make use of this shirt a bit more often 

Just thought I'd share  If anyone spots me next time, dont run, or I'll call the police


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 14, 2012)

LMAO nice fella you will be popular


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha ha! Own up, who was it?! 
Interesting situation I've not heard of coming up before!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 15, 2012)

Oooooo yah be-atch! What a pickle!


----------



## strider8173 (Jun 15, 2012)

Did u take any pics?


----------



## kevsy21 (Jun 15, 2012)

Bet it was funny watching them flee quickly.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 15, 2012)

Haha, that made me chuckle! Shame you didnt get a pic, we could have played guess who


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 15, 2012)

No pics sorry. I didnt have my camera ready and it was all over so quickly. They were fast


----------

